# Pastry Arts training in NYC



## chubbiebubbie (Feb 26, 2002)

I posted this in the Culinary Students Cafe and a user recommended I post it in the Pastry Chef Cafe:

I'm about to dive in and finally start a part-time pastry arts program. I'm torn over which program in NYC to do: French Culinary Institute, Peter Kump's (Inst. of Culinary Ed.) or one I've yet to research. Does anyone have any advice as to which program might be better or worse and why (aside from the major cost differences)? Any insights would be appreciated. 

I'm actually meeting with Admissions at ICE tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Tell Linda, Cape Chef sent you.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

and mbrown reccomends their programme!:bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

You guys should teach there


----------



## jcrsees (Mar 12, 2002)

What I have experienced over the years is that alot of Chefs love the idea that u r French trained. I am sure that you can get an education just as good at another school. But again I hear this all the time. Something to think about. I must say that I do not have difficulties with solving problems in the Pastry Kitchen. And being a Pastry Chef in a kitchen is all about performing to an excelerated level.


----------



## jcrsees (Mar 12, 2002)

mental illness is a littlebit GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

